# Downloaded Novacom Installer



## dkonieczko (Jan 3, 2012)

I Downloaded Novacom Installer and All I received were the following files.
Ca
Com
META-INF
org

What am I missing. how do I run the installer?

thanks for the help.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

dkonieczko said:


> I Downloaded Novacom Installer and All I received were the following files.
> Ca
> Com
> META-INF
> ...


I am not familiar with Novacom installer, but i you are trying to get novacom.exe installed, download WebOS Quick install. when you run it. it will offer to install or reinstall novacom. Now when you look in the Palm, Inc folder, the .exe should be there.


----------

